# Frozen screen



## Crystal (4 mo ago)

I’ve had my tesla for a month and had to reboot 3x they said my car stays on for a long time. Don’t understand how. I don’t even drive it every day. And when I do drive it’s around town and or work. My job is 30 miles round trip. Smh. Does anyone else have this problem tesla in a 2022 model 3


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm a little confused between the subject and your description, but in general, screen issues requiring reboot are a common, uncommon problem. They are usually related to a specific software update.

So, my recommendation, wait till the next update and see if you are still having issues.


----------



## Crystal (4 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm a little confused between the subject and your description, but in general, screen issues requiring reboot are a common, uncommon problem. They are usually related to a specific software update.
> 
> So, my recommendation, wait till the next update and see if you are still having issues.


Guess I was supposed to introduce my self … in my first post….I thought I made subject line about frozen screen…btw …thank you for the response I just think it is odd to have to reboot my car in a month span with a new 2022 car .. I guess rebooting my car so early in the game I thought it was bad … seeing my car is up to date in software updates is all


----------



## Crystal (4 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm a little confused between the subject and your description, but in general, screen issues requiring reboot are a common, uncommon problem. They are usually related to a specific software update.
> 
> So, my recommendation, wait till the next update and see if you are still having issues.


Btw my name is Crystal and I’m glad you guys have this forum for us new bees to get advice


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Crystal said:


> I’ve had my tesla for a month and had to reboot 3x they said my car stays on for a long time. Don’t understand how.


Who are "they"?
And how do "they" know that your car is staying on?
By "on", I assume you mean "awake". If that's the case, there are a number of things you can check listed here:


garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby (picture)
> Turn off sentry mode
> ...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Crystal, welcome to the forum. A number of us fellow Tesla owners are always glad to help. You said you had to reboot - the car rebooted itself, or what led you to believe it needed to be rebooted? The title of the thread is that the screen was frozen. Is this when you first got in or while you were driving?

Three times in one month is not terribly concerning to me…. My model X used to sometimes reboot itself 3 times in one day. But my 2018 model 3 has only been rebooted a few times in 4 years. You do have a newer computer powering your screen than those of us responding (so far). Would be curious if there are any 2022 owners out there having frozen screens?


----------



## Crystal (4 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Who are "they"?
> And how do "they" know that your car is staying on?
> By "on", I assume you mean "awake". If that's the case, there are a number of things you can check listed here:


The service people on the app told me that my car was on for a long time… everything is always off. But I do log in a lot from my phone to see how charged the car is when I have I it plugged in.. thank you soo much for the tip


Bigriver said:


> @Crystal, welcome to the forum. A number of us fellow Tesla owners are always glad to help. You said you had to reboot - the car rebooted itself, or what led you to believe it needed to be rebooted? The title of the thread is that the screen was frozen. Is this when you first got in or while you were driving?
> 
> Three times in one month is not terribly concerning to me…. My model X used to sometimes reboot itself 3 times in one day. But my 2018 model 3 has only been rebooted a few times in 4 years. You do have a newer computer powering your screen than those of us responding (so far). Would be curious if there are any 2022 owners out there having frozen screens?


the first two weeks of owning it. The screen froze I could not start the car because the screen froze and I could not enter my pass code. The following week it happened again. Then yesterday one more time. In order To fix it I had to press the two buttons on the sides of the steering wheel to reboot it


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Crystal said:


> The service people on the app told me that my car was on for a long time… everything is always off. But I do log in a lot from my phone to see how charged the car is when I have I it plugged in.. thank you soo much for the tip
> 
> the first two weeks of owning it. The screen froze I could not start the car because the screen froze and I could not enter my pass code. The following week it happened again. Then yesterday one more time. In order To fix it I had to press the two buttons on the sides of the steering wheel to reboot it


How would you like it if I kept waking you up all through the night to see how you are doing? Let the car sleep, leave it alone. Every time you open the app, it brings the car out of deep sleep. It also means that it is pulling more power sitting than it needs to.

A frozen screen normally doesn't keep the car from operating, it just kept you from entering a PIN. You can do the reset as you are driving down the road, FSD even works as you do so. Turn signals work, you just can't hear or see them necessarily.

Let the car get some sleep. I know that it's new and you want to play with it, but let it get a nap. Also, if you have Sentry mode turned on, that will keep it from going to sleep.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> You can do the reset as you are driving down the road, FSD even works as you do so.


I know AutoPilot works, but I thought the "navigate" part of Navigate on Autopilot did NOT work. Are you sure FSD works while the screen is being reset?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I know AutoPilot works, but I thought the "navigate" part of Navigate on Autopilot did NOT work.


Agreed.


----------

